# Best file stroage when travelling



## Mick (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all, time to upgrade the laptop. I used an old dell laptop and external hard drive and time has come to change. Any ideas on a decent but tough laptop? Im not bothered about digital manipulation, if it run CS6 etc when away, all i want is somewhereto store my big files from my 1DS3 for access back home and a quick view whilst away. Must be able to manage sun/sea/snow/rain and a photographer who is shall we say, is a little clumsy and not to carefull with his camera gear. A further consideration is a possible move to a mac in the not to distant future. Got a chance of a decent deal on a new one. Must be the recession, lots of deals if you haggle.

Thanks everyone.

Mick


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

Love my 13" MacBook Air for portability, and I've dropped it a couple of times with no ill effects except a small ding. The SSD limits your storage capacity - I bring a handful of 64 GB thumb drives for extra storage when traveling. It's powerful enough for editing (CS, DxO, etc.), although I use an external display (or just use my 17" MacBook Pro).


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 18, 2012)

Mick said:


> Hi all, time to upgrade the laptop. I used an old dell laptop and external hard drive and time has come to change. Any ideas on a decent but tough laptop? Im not bothered about digital manipulation, if it run CS6 etc when away, all i want is somewhereto store my big files from my 1DS3 for access back home and a quick view whilst away. Must be able to manage sun/sea/snow/rain and a photographer who is shall we say, is a little clumsy and not to carefull with his camera gear. A further consideration is a possible move to a mac in the not to distant future. Got a chance of a decent deal on a new one. Must be the recession, lots of deals if you haggle.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Mick



I would get something like the tosh a protege r835 series. (13.3" screen) or r845 is 14". They will weigh in 3-4 lbs and are made of a honeycomb structure for durability. They have core i3 or i5's so running cs6 will not be an issue. Last one I bought had a 640gb hd so plenty of room. The battery is 6-8 hrs and you can add a 9 cell for 50% more life. Point is they can be found for 7-800. A lot cheaper than Mac and since your tough on them then I would be conservative and just do a hardware refresh as needed. They also have spill resistant keyboards.


----------



## ruuneos (Jun 19, 2012)

Pack few external hard drives with you and then you can take copy of your photos to both for making sure you got those with you if something goes wrong badly.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jul 15, 2012)

Recently came across asus ux31a-db51. It's 1080p ips display and a large color gamut. Finally it's anti glare. If you need windows this is the one. I would get the adh plan against it but it's close to the build quality of the MacBook air. Has only a 128gb ssd but they sell a 256gb version also.


----------

